# Fall steelhead



## bAssKisser00 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wanting to get into steelhead fishin when the fall run hits. Never been before... Can anyone give me pointers? Best streams? When in the fall? Ect. I just want to better my ods when that time does come around.

bK

Sent from my SCH-I815 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

bAssKisser00 said:


> Wanting to get into steelhead fishin when the fall run hits. Never been before... Can anyone give me pointers? Best streams? When in the fall? Ect. I just want to better my ods when that time does come around.
> 
> bK
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I815 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Relax....3 more months.


----------



## bAssKisser00 (Aug 5, 2013)

I know nothing about the steelhead runs. can i catch fish from oct to april or are the runs in bursts and u have to hit the river during those times... Looking for tips and pointers

Sent from my SCH-I815 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bAssKisser00 said:


> can i catch fish from oct to april? Looking for tips and pointers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bAssKisser00 (Aug 5, 2013)

It wontbe long as in the length of the run or untill it starts. I hear the rocky river and conneaut river are the spots to be. Anything else?

Sent from my SCH-I815 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Weren't there steelhead in the Rocky (and also Chagrin) as early as September? I remember a guy posting a photo on the Metroparks facebook of one he caught in late August even. I'm not expert, as this'll only be my 2nd year fishing for them here in OH, but it seems like after every significant rainfall, more and more move in when the water is high. Seems to me it's almost like bass fishing. Deep pools, head/tails of runs and such. But with steelhead tackle/bait.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

There will for sure be fish in river in September always is they will be close to mouth for awhile but you can catch them on spoons, crankbaits spinners fast moving lures work best for me in earl fall 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

There is a newbie info sticky thread. Most everything you could want to know is there. It's a good start.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

get yourself some float fishing gear (good reel, long med-light rod, floats swivels, shot, hooks/jigs and 8lb flouro for leaders) and read up on float fishing. the main things to know is getting your bait to the bottom, and achieving a natural drift. also there's plenty of tips at the top of the steelhead forum.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

all good advise so far......one more thing.....if you get your rig snagged in a pool.....DON'T walk in after it and screw the others fishing in there..........I had it happen numerous times and it screws everyone


----------



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> There will for sure be fish in river in September always is they will be close to mouth for awhile but you can catch them on spoons, crankbaits spinners fast moving lures work best for me in earl fall
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


When you can get them near the mouth on general bass tackle are you hitting them deep in pools or do they move into the shallows like in spring when they are more aggressive?


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd say deep pools. But that's mainly because the places I've fished near the mouth of the Rocky and Chagrin are quite deep compared to the rest of the river.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

If you have a small boat the most fun you can have fishing in Ohio is trolling the mouths of the rivers We have had many days over 30 fish. Use typical spinning tackle and hold on. They fly out of the air and dive all the way to the bottom


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

jimthepolack said:


> Relax....3 more months.


3 more months?!?! I start targeting them in mid to late September! You're missing out on some great fishing if you wait until November!!!



> can i catch fish from oct to april or are the runs in bursts and u have to hit the river during those times


You can catch fish steadily during those months, but fresh fish definitely come in bursts, after a nice rain. The longer it is between rains, the tougher the fishing gets.... In the rivers that is.

Early on, and especially if the river is way low, go near the mouths (on the lake itself, of whatever river you choose) for the best odds. 2/5oz little cleos (silver, silver/green, silver/blue) were my favorite way of catching them in the lake (until I picked up fly fishing that is!) You can steady retrieve, countdown then steady retrieve, or my favorite; countdown then stop-n-go retrieve. Can't really mess it up though. Other methods for the lake are blue fox spinners (purple, blue or silver) or jig-n-maggot under a float.

Mentor Headlands is a good spot for this method, out on the long wall towards, or even past, the lighthouse. Wherever you go, you'll see quite a few people fishing for them, and you can observe whats working for them if you're not catching.


In the rivers, jig-n-maggot, or minnow is a popular choice, but the top producer (depending on conditions) would be a spawn sac.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I would agree that mid September is a good time to start looking for chrome to show up around the river mouths and in the lower sections of rivers. Depending on flows, it wouldn't surprise me to start hearing reports here really soon.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd wait until November. I tried last year in September and only wasted my time and gas. Oh yeah the scenery was nice bwhahahaha

In my opinion around October can be decent...still slow. It seems like they're smaller fish also. Late December through February seems to be the best for me. They're bigger fish too. 

I will quit as soon as they start to spawn in 2014 also. That's one of the worst times to fish for them IMO. I don't target spawning steelhead. Some may bite but not like they do in January.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

wait until november? really because i caught my first 2 of the year two days ago :b


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

There are always a few early returners in Pa. and far eastern Ohio.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

You're gonna get them in the rivers a bit sooner than those who hit up the Rocky or Chagrin though.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish Buckeyeguy! 

In September there is fish to be had. As each month progresses you will see more and more fish enter the system, and as flows bump and drop fish will push further up river throughout the fall/winter.

Fishing tribs further east give you the best opportunity to find numbers early season. Depending on your chosen location and fishing tactics, you can get into them pretty good in September and October. Past experience and knowing where to go when is a key factor in results.

October is a great time to get the youngsters and beginners out as well. Weather conditions are more favorable, and while it isn't the peak of the run, you can help them learn a thing or two about casting, reading water, rigging, etc... while their fingers and toes aren't frozen off.

No good fish story was ever started by sitting on the coach.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> wait until november? really because i caught my first 2 of the year two days ago :b


Cold creek cheater


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Cold creek cheater


bahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> wait until november? really because i caught my first 2 of the year two days ago :b


Yeah, I'd still rather wait until November. Or, if not, just go to MI for skams and kangs. Or CC lol!


----------



## Branhart1 (Sep 19, 2012)

I live in ashtabula county! Fly fish and hit the Ashtabula and Grand river hard! Last year was a bad fall due to low flows! But we got into our first fish September 15 closer to the mouth of bula! Can get into some earlier (September) but the main fall run is November/October. If you want to get into some early ones be patient and not discouraged when you get skunked!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

They are already in front of walnut creek in PA.......conny for sure has steel in it now, but probably not worth targeting for a couple weeks yet.


----------



## Problem child (Jul 19, 2013)

Carpman said:


> They are already in front of walnut creek in PA.......conny for sure has steel in it now, but probably not worth targeting for a couple weeks yet.


walnut steel would be chopped up into fish cakes by the hundred boat props in and out all day, LOL


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

tru that problem! they are trolling for them within 1 mile with success right now. Gonna head up next weekend.


----------

